
Math is a human construct - exolymph
http://exolymph.com/2016/03/15/imaginary-numerical-encroachment/
======
tftp
Pretty interesting but I imagine that any other civilization of complex
organisms that have intelligence relatable to humans would devise a system
similar to mathematics based on the same principles, doesn't have to look like
our math but at the end of the day it uses the same concepts and proofs that
ours does.

I suppose the concept of something being "real" is just a way to help
understand positive and negative numbers.

